# The First time I ever set up at a bottle show---Its gonna snow



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey that rhymes[] 

 I work up at 4:30 am and headed on down to the Badgers house and then to Beth bottle show,. Its the first time I was trying to sell bottles rather then dig them. I guess there is a first for everything.[] I still like to go for the "Social event" the bottles are just an extra. I wise man once told me that []

 Any way I took a few pix and saw a lot of ABN members. Here is who we ran into.

 Jarhunter
 Wedig4u
 Wheela23
 NYDigger
 Lil Digger
 Slagpile Digger
 Rando..better known as Rambo 
 Buzzcut 
 Thee elusive "Gunther Hess" also known as Mr Medicine
 Soda&Beers

 I know we missed some ------


 Enjoy the Pix. 
 View at your own risk []



 The Bethlehem Bottle show 11/25/12

 Setting up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Badger ready to sell


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Badger and slagpiledigger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Early Buyers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

The doors are open


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

I got a big one


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

I need one of these shirts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

More glass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

BIG MACK


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

blue birds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

taken A WALK


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

yeah I know what can i say[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice JUGS!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

See that end one,a carnival glass crown soda


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Carnival soda


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2012)

So Rick....How'd you do?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

This guy looks like the bad guy on the first dirty harry  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Its hot in this joint.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

HUGE Med


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

My Wife and her friend came to see if I "really go to bottle shows"[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

Her Friend Jan


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

That's all she wrote. It was fun! I even made a few bucks.[]

   Enjoy the pix.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 
 I just noticed something,look how that lady is giving me the "eye" bhahah!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> So Rick....How'd you do?


 
 Do? how can I sell anything when i was taking pictures all day [8D]
  I made my money before the show even started. I did ok,I was happy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 
 Wow another one givin me the evil eye,check the lady out hahah man I better watch out  []


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Nice JUGS!


 

*I hope Connor saw the Bloomfield Jug, good stuff as always Rick...*


----------



## antlerman23 (Nov 25, 2012)

I need to go to one of these shows someday!!! Looks like a ton of fun!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> I need to go to one of these shows someday!!! Looks like a ton of fun!!!


 
 The Baltimore Bottle show in March would be the place to start. If your in town that is[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 25, 2012)

> It was fun! I even made a few bucks.


 

 I sold a lot of books and spent 0.6% of my profits at Rick's table.[]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to give us the tour, Rick.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 25, 2012)

Your pictures are a balm of solace for those of us who despondent over  the absence of bottle shows in our geographical areas.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 25, 2012)

it was great meeting you guys =P looking forward to seeing you again soon, great pic! yours is coming tomorrow []


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Your pictures are a balm of solace for those of us who despondent over  the absence of bottle shows in our geographical areas.


 Sick Rick's 'Balm of Solace' can be purchased from your local apothecary for mere 5Â¢ Melinda, I recommend getting a second bottle for a friend, it's made with Real Basset Hound!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL nice!----your cut paste skillz  could use some love[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 wow I thought it was 0.4%  thanks[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Your pictures are a balm of solace for those of us who despondent over  the absence of bottle shows in our geographical areas.


 
 Glad to do it


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great Job!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So, I'm pleasantly scrolling through this outstanding Bethlehem Bottle Show & Tell by Rick. Great job on the reporting and documentation, Rick!

  Then came:



> ...it's made with Real Basset Hound!!


 
 Spit coffee @ screen, over here, before even seeing the altered PE.

 Rick, what are your thoughts on the percentage of bottle folk with facial hair, against the population at large?

 Very entertaining thread, gentlemen, thanks.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great job rick ,E your too much ,lol[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Great job rick ,E your too much ,lol[]


 
 E forgets I am the photo shop master, and I have many pictures.[8D] 
 If you like to be the center of attention E I'm the man for the job


 "When you least expect it your elected your the star today-------Smile! your on sickricks camera" [] 

 Well not today but soon lol


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought it was flattering, it's a good pic of you and I didn't alter it in any way, I was gonna use Willy & Daisy but went with the man!![8D]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Nov 26, 2012)

Wish I could have gone to this show. I will go next year. Hey Rick, Are you going to the South River show? If so I look foward to seeing you there along with everyone else. I will be selling with Glenn.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  BellwoodBoys
> 
> Wish I could have gone to this show. I will go next year. Hey Rick, Are you going to the South River show? If so I look foward to seeing you there along with everyone else. I will be selling with Glenn.


 

 When is that show? Maybe me and Dave will take a ride.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I thought it was flattering, it's a good pic of you and I didn't alter it in any way, I was gonna use Willy & Daisy but went with the man!![8D]


 
 LOl I don't have any good pix [8D]  and i like it that way


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 26, 2012)

Rick you looked very sad at that show chained to a chair like a captured animal.
 You need to roam free at bottle shows so you can stalk your prey[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Rick you looked very sad at that show chained to a chair like a captured animal.
> You need to roam free at bottle shows so you can stalk your prey[]


 
 Yeah I was getting a little rammy so I went and got a raw steak.Calmed me a little


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like that table! Thanks for taking us on the tour Rick!

 ~Tim



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> 
> I like that table! Thanks for taking us on the tour Rick!
> ...


 

 Np Problimo


----------



## ktbi (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice tour Rick - thanks for posting.....I swear I am going to make it to an East Coast show someday...Ron


----------



## THE BADGER (Nov 27, 2012)

HEY FOLKS I TOOK .000 PICTURES AT THE SHOW,JUST BROUGHT THE CAMERA OUT FOR A DAY ON THE TOWN.HAHA YOU ARE THE PAPARAZZI AT THE SHOWS RICK I DEPEND ON YOUR COVERAGE.HEY RICK THE LADY IN THE SODA CITY PIC IS GEORGE'S WIFE AND SHE IS A VERY NICE LADY SHE WAS AFRAID OF YOU PUTTING DIRTY BOTTLES ON THEIR TABLE  HAHA.  BADGER


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Nov 27, 2012)

They haven't picked a date yet for south river, but its usally in febuary, Ill keep you updated. This is going to be the last year for The South River show. The building the club usally has it in is being demolished. But the show will most likely be moved to a new location.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> HEY FOLKS I TOOK .000 PICTURES AT THE SHOW,JUST BROUGHT THE CAMERA OUT FOR A DAY ON THE TOWN.HAHA YOU ARE THE PAPARAZZI AT THE SHOWS RICK I DEPEND ON YOUR COVERAGE.HEY RICK THE LADY IN THE SODA CITY PIC IS GEORGE'S WIFE AND SHE IS A VERY NICE LADY SHE WAS AFRAID OF YOU PUTTING DIRTY BOTTLES ON THEIR TABLE  HAHA.  BADGER


 
 LOL I  would have cleaned the bottoms off [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Nice tour Rick - thanks for posting.....I swear I am going to make it to an East Coast show someday...Ron


 

 Come on  over Ron we will hook you up.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 27, 2012)

nice pics.  what is on the floor of the place? is it padding or just some tarps?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> nice pics.  what is on the floor of the place? is it padding or just some tarps?


 
 T the stuff on the floor are thin rubber mats. I all most tripped a few times on the chit ,it was bunching up. I pictured my self crashing into a flask table.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice posts Rick!!!  Thanks for sharing.  Nice job by Epack with the infamous puce flask too.

 PD


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats what I thought it might be, I think its an excellent idea, but maybe it could be improved on a little?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> Thats what I thought it might be, I think its an excellent idea, but maybe it could be improved on a little?


 

 Yep make them tighter.  I should have tested it out with one of my bottles.

 How about covering the floor with bubble wrap[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 
 OMG!  There he is, the most infamous bottle tumbler in America!  The lying shame of the Baltimore bottle club.  Broke one of the finest bottles dug on the East Coast I am told.  Shame he is associated with THE BEST bottle show/club in America. Have personally met him a few times, wouldn't let him park my car.  Might crack it...Another POS in the bottle world.  BEWARE!!!  For factual info, his name is Rick Lease aka Rick Sleaze.  Just my opinion and not that of this forum.  Disclaimer posted. 

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL

 If I wasn't such a up standing bottle collector/digger/human being Id crack his face like he cracked my bottle. Because I really really really dislike that dude. I can't stand looking at him. He oozes snake, rip off,creep,bad excuse for a human.

 see what you did Tom lol


 Actually I was taking a picture of the old guys table and noticed he was in the pic when i took it off the camera. Ruined the whole picture


----------



## sandchip (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What bottle was it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2012)

I had some better pix,cant find them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2012)

Its the  green one with the dark striations. A THICK SODA broke in a tumbler?


----------



## jarhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Rick, good to see you and Badger, always a good show.  Warren


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a better pic of your bottle...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's a better pic of your bottle...


 
 Thats the one I was looking for. I found it in mixed pix  thanks E. 
 Now look at that perdey bottle, broken at the hands of a creep


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhunter
> 
> Hey Rick, good to see you and Badger, always a good show.  Warren


 
 Hey whats up man good to see you guys there also.


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Thats the one I was looking for. I found it in mixed pix  thanks E.


 No problem, all I had to do was look in the file under your SSN number...[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 2, 2012)

Broke in a tumbler my arse!

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2012)

All you have to do is look at that face and know it wasn't broke in a tumbler.


 Don't get me goin tom  lol


----------

